# Grenville outdoor 3d shoot april 21



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

do you accept crossbow?
range and # target,?
only 3d?
cost /shooter?
starting time?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Paul if you go top 10 from each class then you will have about 60 -70 shooters as that many classes now ....could drag out...and doing bump ups don`t work as in rochester winter can am I had my score entered into bow hunter against danny and you and the rest really not fair and I won`t be back because of it ... we paid what 50 entry and they should of had awards for all classes they listed ...Still a good shoot but some of us where left out ... since they brought in 10 k in entries .... One concern is grenville has numerous small animals ...maybe layout some larger ones this time not so many rock critters Just my thoughts and is always agood shoot ..Mike and I will be there and Maybe I`ll bring some of my students along as well if they are interested....


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

ben911 said:


> do you accept crossbow?
> range and # target,?
> only 3d?
> cost /shooter?
> starting time?


yes we accept crossbows,we have 40 seperate 3d targets,max 50 yds,$20 per shooter,registration 7:30-10


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Paul if you go top 10 from each class then you will have about 60 -70 shooters as that many classes now ....could drag out...and doing bump ups don`t work as in rochester winter can am I had my score entered into bow hunter against danny and you and the rest really not fair and I won`t be back because of it ... we paid what 50 entry and they should of had awards for all classes they listed ...Still a good shoot but some of us where left out ... since they brought in 10 k in entries .... One concern is grenville has numerous small animals ...maybe layout some larger ones this time not so many rock critters Just my thoughts and is always agood shoot ..Mike and I will be there and Maybe I`ll bring some of my students along as well if they are interested....


Got ya on the critters I will see to it that they are limited this year. And for sure on the students bring as many people as you can. As for the shoot down i think you are right would take too long.I would like to hold a 2day event eventually and will save it for that.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*2 Loops*

Hey Paul
I liked the idea of two loops and going back to the club house at lunch instead of in the middle of the course...is that possible again this year?

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

3--d said:


> Hey Paul
> I liked the idea of two loops and going back to the club house at lunch instead of in the middle of the course...is that possible again this year?


x 2


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

x3 as well thanks re lunch spot short loops please lol lol


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Will try my best I havent walked the course yet to see how wet it is but I will definately shoot for two short loops


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

how wet is it Paul


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Paul looks like I`m bringing a couple of new shooters with me Their first 3-d .. so be nice in the target set and a nice dry course please and thank you ...lol lol think warm ok


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Paul looks like I`m bringing a couple of new shooters with me Their first 3-d .. so be nice in the target set and a nice dry course please and thank you ...lol lol think warm ok


How about if i get Tinker to HUG you Ted to keep u warm...LOL :mg:

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I said warm not sick thanks ...lol lol


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Going to run a class for rangefinders call it k50 whatever,shoot what ya bring and range finders allowed? Going to try it and see the response. Please pass it around. All the normal classes will still run.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

will you have some one on the course to be sheriff if they take too much time ...you know range distance adjust sights .. then bino to locate spot ...then shoot ...will need policing on course for sure ... just a thought ....or allow one minute time slot to do all of this per shooter in a group of 4 max .. if a k class group again just a thought this is just help not a beat down on the class ..think we could use class if it brings numbers up on a trial basis ... and should be grouped in k class groups only not mixed groups... hope it works well .....geez just have to learn how to hook rg finder up to my brain lol lol lol


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Its going to be a learning curve for sure but I personally would spend more time at the stake trying to figure out the yardage than I would just to point and click a rangefinder. I realize that we did not get the word out early enough to see if we attract more shooters but we will see how the regulars respond to the idea of k50. My bow is set up or should I say being set up for the Redding trail shoot and having a known yardage 3d event makes it more appealing than trying to set up another bow for this shoot. I can see how we may entice a few more target archers back to 3d if they dont have to mess with there set ups in order to go to a different venue to shoot especially if a big event happens to be the next weekend? Never know how it will work unless we try.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

kudos to you paul ..


----------



## eponym (Feb 11, 2013)

This will be my first 3D event ever. Looking forward to it


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

eponym said:


> This will be my first 3D event ever. Looking forward to it


Glad to see someone new coming out. Look me up Paul Shipclark I am not the person in charge of the shoot but try to help out as much as I can. If I can be of help in any way just ask. Bring your rangefinder with you if you like to help you out, or if you dont have one I have an extra one that you could borrow for the day. Bring your friends as well I have a father and son team coming that are going to share my sons crossbow for the day to see if they like the sport as well. So don't be shy. Paul


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Just so everybody knows this is not a big fancy shoot. We dont have large prizes and big money up for grabs. The idea is to get out and shoot and enjoy yourself. We try to look after the kids and have a few door prizes to give out as well. Grenville Fish and Game club has invested a ton of money in our outdoor course with walkways and new targets in the past few years. The course is still going to be wet so please bring rubber boots. Come on out and have some fun.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Golf carts and arrow caddies supplied Paul ? lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Just heading out to set up the course for Sunday.Will give a report on conditions this afternoon.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Well just got back in from setting up the course for tommorow. What a morning that was snow, rain and high winds as well. But she is all set up. One of the best layouts we have ever had in my opinion. Nothing to far, smallest target would be the turkey or javelina and no critters at all. We made two seperate loops of 20 targets as we did last year. You will be assigned loop A or B to help with bottle necks. Due to the wet conditions make sure you bring rubber boots. We did our best to avoid the wet spots as much as possible but it is still muddy in places. We ask that you shoot the targets in numerical order 1,2,3,4 to help avoid wait times. There will be times on the trail that the targets on the return loop will be the next target that you come to(ie 1,20,2,19,3,18,4,17) as we are going out the road then returning on the same road as part of the loop. Please shoot them in numerical order and leave the double digit targets for your return back to the clubhouse.There will be a class a for rangefinders but it is shoot what ya bring that includes crossbows,open,multi-pins and recurves. I ranged every target today and i think that everyone will be happy with the distances,Ted we put all your targets at 10m not yards just to mess with your head and tried to keep the loops as short as possible. Hope to see everyone out.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

sounds good to me time to shoot some foam outside see you tomorrow


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ten ten thats to far lol lol thanks Paul good job in advance.. when you say boots how tall and no wise cracks from anybody about my height lol lol


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Im guessing we wont need the thermalcell tomorrow to keep the black flys away?...lol

Andy


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

My boots would be waders for you Teddy.LOL


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ten ten thats to far lol lol thanks Paul good job in advance.. when you say boots how tall and no wise cracks from anybody about my height lol lol


Ted regular rubber boots will work just fine no need for hip waders.There are a couple places the water may be ankle deep.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for update ...c ya tommorrow..


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Well the temps were a little cool this morning but turned into a beautiful afternoon. We ended up with 78 shooters and everything went really smooth. Please pm me for any suggestions or changes that you would like to see in upcoming events. As for the rangefinder class I do not think that we drew anymore shooters because of it but i would say that it definately did not cause any problems on the course. We did not advertise the additional class very well so it was not a true test as to the relevance of such a class. I can say that for myself and my group(which are all heading to redding in a week and a half) it was truly a benefit to be able to shoot the same setups that we will be using for Redding. Once again thanks to all that came out and supported the Grenville Fish and game club.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well set up Paul our group had a blast today lots of laughs that what these turn out s are for, waiting for the next one kodo's to your club and seeing new faces are always a good thing


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

this was the 4th year in a row ive shot this tournament and it was as good as ever. well worth the 3+ hour drive. does anyone have the scores ? i left early because of the long drive


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

jeronimo said:


> this was the 4th year in a row ive shot this tournament and it was as good as ever. well worth the 3+ hour drive. does anyone have the scores ? i left early because of the long drive


thats something we should have done for sure and will in the future. I did not keep records of the scores for the shoot, sorry but i will on the next shoot for sure. Paul


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

kudos on the course set up... great... nice little loops and it was great to get outside and be in the sun ..actually felt like I got a sun burn lol lol ..super lunch as always smooth running ..paul...angel ...lynn great job for sure ....


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

excellent job by all had a great day


----------

